# DIY - Carbon Spray



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm downright religious when it comes to scent control and for those who think the scentblocker products are just a gimick, then give this a try and see for yourself.

Those who use Scentlok or Scentblocker products and know how well they work, but the downfall is that over time and washes, the carbon in them dissipates. I've used the Carbon spray and it does work but it's over priced (in my opinion). If you want to make your own, get 1-gallon distilled water and activated carbon from the pet store (what's used in the water filters). Use a blender and add the water and the carbon (doesn't take much carbon). Blend the two for as long as it takes. I'll do mine in steps. Put in the carbon and approx. 6-8 ounces of water then blend. Pour off the water with the carbon fines into a gallon jug, then repeat. Over time you'll notice the carbon pile eventually gets ground down into a suspention. I went to the local hardware store and bought some spray bottles and I'll turn my garments (even the non-scentlok garments, i.e. pants, base layers, etc.) inside out and spray them down with the carbon spray and let dry.

Then I'll usually spray the outside with the Homemade scent killer made from baking soda on the outside before going to the stand. It's been working for me over the last few years and thought I'd share.

It's the utmost important that you cover everything from your head to your backpack, bow, etc. with some sort of cover scent or scent killer. Just having it on your clothes doesn't kill all the other odors on your accessories. Most of those reading this already know this, but for the novice it may be new.

Good luck.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

So... after your hunt, are you "painted black" from the carbon? Shoot... tan lines have nothing on this! LOL.

Seriously though, How much carbon do you mix in at one time? All? Also, what kind of mixer are you talking about? Kitchen blender, food processor, or stand mixer? Can you post pix of your setup? Dont even need to have the carbon in it... just give us a better idea of what you are doing.


----------



## JamMorg (Mar 6, 2008)

When do you have time to hunt? Between all of this running to the pet store and making carbon margaritas...I'd think you'd be bushed!


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Huaco said:


> So... after your hunt, are you "painted black" from the carbon? Shoot... tan lines have nothing on this! LOL.
> 
> Seriously though, How much carbon do you mix in at one time? All? Also, what kind of mixer are you talking about? Kitchen blender, food processor, or stand mixer? Can you post pix of your setup? Dont even need to have the carbon in it... just give us a better idea of what you are doing.


That's funny.... No I'm not painted black, the amount of carbon is about a tablespoon. With this amount I can easily make a gallon of spray. There's enough surface area (once ground down) to equal that of a football field (or so I've been told). I just use a standard kitchen blender. Once you start the process you'll better understand. Just put in the carbon and about 8-oz of distilled water then blend for approx. 45 seconds. Pour off the "black" water into a clean jug (don't pour in the heavier particles in the bottom, just add more water and repeat). Repeat this process until the carbon has been mostly ground down to a fine enough powder to stay in suspension. Finish filling up the gallon jug with the distilled water. The reason for fine particles is that if you use the larger particles then they tend to stop up your spray bottle. If you've ever bought "Carbon Blast" you'll understand what you're looking to achieve. Once sprayed on my clothing it doesn't seem to come off on my skin and turn me black and it's worked for me.

For those who still don't believe that activated carbon works and covering your scent, then do what I did. I also was skeptical so I took one of my buddies Scentlok jackets and put it over a cup of coffee and tried to smell it through the cloth. It worked and I tried the same with a standard cloth jacket that wasn't scentlok = big difference. I now bow to the throne of carbonized products. Just try this on your clothes and let dry. Then do the smell test.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

JamMorg said:


> When do you have time to hunt? Between all of this running to the pet store and making carbon margaritas...I'd think you'd be bushed!


After I leave your mother's house, I go get in the woods.:mg:


----------



## opivy (Aug 10, 2009)

"I see my camo and I want it painted black"

For some reason that is now running through my head - going to have to try this one though.


----------



## JamMorg (Mar 6, 2008)

slamnationalley said:


> After I leave your mother's house, I go get in the woods.:mg:



I lost my mother almost a year ago. So thanks for that.

Yea, She got run over by some mindless idiot with no testicles going to the pet store to buy filters to make carbon spray.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

JamMorg said:


> I lost my mother almost a year ago. So thanks for that.
> 
> Yea, She got run over by some mindless idiot with no testicles going to the pet store to buy filters to make carbon spray.


Funny


----------



## Swagg (Sep 13, 2005)

slamnationalley said:


> For those who still don't believe that activated carbon works and covering your scent, then do what I did. I also was skeptical so I took one of my buddies Scentlok jackets and put it over a cup of coffee and tried to smell it through the cloth. It worked and I tried the same with a standard cloth jacket that wasn't scentlok = big difference. I now bow to the throne of carbonized products. Just try this on your clothes and let dry. Then do the smell test.


Hehehehe I love that little test. Try it with a piece of paper over the cup and you get the same results. or try it on a coat with a wind block liner in the as well. Same results. :darkbeer:


----------



## buglelkwyo (Dec 11, 2007)

If you use a 1 or 2 gallon (new) pump up weed sprayer you can mix 1 table spoon carbon per gallon and the tip from the weed spayer won't clog as easy.
Works well with cloths, and I spray down the out side of my blinds as well.


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

slamnationalley said:


> For those who still don't believe that activated carbon works and covering your scent, then do what I did. I also was skeptical so I took one of my buddies Scentlok jackets and put it over a cup of coffee and tried to smell it through the cloth. It worked and I tried the same with a standard cloth jacket that wasn't scentlok = big difference. I now bow to the throne of carbonized products. Just try this on your clothes and let dry. Then do the smell test.


Those that don't believe activate carbon absorbs odors need to tell OSHA. Most of the hazardous chemical fume filters in major hospitals, labs, factories are made of activated carbon. My fume hood at work absorbs formalin and xylene fumes to an undetectable level (and also safe for exhaust into the environment and tested regularly) so trust me, it will absorb your BO. It will eventually become saturated though and either need reactivated (at temperatures higher than your dryer is capable of -there are actually major plants that reactivate carbon for industrial use) or replaced. This is a legitimate way to absorb odors. I spray my clothes with carbon powder (available in bulk over the internet) dissolved in water. I also place a cup or so of activated carbon in my plastic hunting clothes container and replace it every few weeks or so.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

WabbitSwayer said:


> Those that don't believe activate carbon absorbs odors need to tell OSHA. Most of the hazardous chemical fume filters in major hospitals, labs, factories are made of activated carbon. My fume hood at work absorbs formalin and xylene fumes to an undetectable level (and also safe for exhaust into the environment and tested regularly) so trust me, it will absorb your BO. It will eventually become saturated though and either need reactivated (at temperatures higher than your dryer is capable of -there are actually major plants that reactivate carbon for industrial use) or replaced. This is a legitimate way to absorb odors. I spray my clothes with carbon powder (available in bulk over the internet) dissolved in water. I also place a cup or so of activated carbon in my plastic hunting clothes container and replace it every few weeks or so.


Hmmm. You make a very good point here. I may be "turning a leaf" with the carbon thing. I am just NOT going to go spend 100 bucks on a jacket and another 100 on a pair of pants!

Do you mind sharing the link to where you buy your carbon in bulk?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

well, I gave this a whirl today and must not have grinded it enough because after about 8 squirts from my spray bottle, the sprayer was plugged........lol

@Huaco - I found the activated carbon at the pet store. It comes in a mesh type bag for the fish tank filters. I only paid about $6 for a huge bag of carbon.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

slamnationalley said:


> I'm downright religious when it comes to scent control and for those who think the scentblocker products are just a gimick, then give this a try and see for yourself.
> 
> Those who use Scentlok or Scentblocker products and know how well they work, but the downfall is that over time and washes, the carbon in them dissipates. I've used the Carbon spray and it does work but it's over priced (in my opinion). If you want to make your own, get 1-gallon distilled water and activated carbon from the pet store (what's used in the water filters). Use a blender and add the water and the carbon (doesn't take much carbon). Blend the two for as long as it takes. I'll do mine in steps. Put in the carbon and approx. 6-8 ounces of water then blend. Pour off the water with the carbon fines into a gallon jug, then repeat. Over time you'll notice the carbon pile eventually gets ground down into a suspention. I went to the local hardware store and bought some spray bottles and I'll turn my garments (even the non-scentlok garments, i.e. pants, base layers, etc.) inside out and spray them down with the carbon spray and let dry.
> 
> ...


do you have any diy ideas on mouth wash or somthin for your breath?


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

lovemylabs said:


> do you have any diy ideas on mouth wash or somthin for your breath?


Baking soda. I just brush my teeth with normal toothpaste in the morning. Before I head to the stand, I take a teaspon or so of baking soda and dump it into my mouth, swirl with some water like mouthwash and spit.


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

:zip:


Huaco said:


> Hmmm. You make a very good point here. I may be "turning a leaf" with the carbon thing. I am just NOT going to gospend 100 bucks on a jacket and another 100 on a pair of pants!


Nor would I. The suits get saturated quickly and a dryer isn't very effective at recharging the carbon (temps not high enough). In theory it works if you can get the temps up above 350. The higher the temps the more organic compounds (odors) you can release from the carbon. Driers just don't cut it. Nor would you want to subject your clothing to 350+ temps.

:zip:


Huaco said:


> Do you mind sharing the link to where you buy your carbon in bulk?


Maxtor makes a good point, check your local pet store/aquarium supply dealer. It's been awhile since I ordered the powdered carbon (bought 20lbs which is lasting forever).


----------



## WabbitSwayer (Aug 10, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> well, I gave this a whirl today and must not have grinded it enough because after about 8 squirts from my spray bottle, the sprayer was plugged........lol


 Yes, do grind a bit more. Also, when you pour it into your spray bottle, let the water sit a minute first. That way the major chunks will settle to the bottom, then pour it carefully into the spray bottle stopping when you see the fines and chunks on the bottom.


----------



## da new guy (May 31, 2006)

*chlorophyl tabs*



lovemylabs said:


> do you have any diy ideas on mouth wash or somthin for your breath?


I had read somewhere that someone was using chlorophyl pills for a couple days before to help get rid of the odor from their breath. I was thinking about trying this myself.


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

Sounds like the mixture needs to be strained thorugh a coffee filter and then you will make sure you have a true suspension, just an idea


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

okbow68 said:


> Sounds like the mixture needs to be strained thorugh a coffee filter and then you will make sure you have a true suspension, just an idea


but if you filter it, wouldn't you clean all the carbon out of the water? :dontknow:


----------



## okbow68 (Jul 9, 2009)

not if it a true suspensioni, it should still have carbon in it I would think, kind of like coffee is suspension but there is still coffee in it even though its filtered. Maybe I'm wrong somone else chime in here.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

JamMorg said:


> I lost my mother almost a year ago. So thanks for that.
> 
> Yea, She got run over by some mindless idiot with no testicles going to the pet store to buy filters to make carbon spray.


Yeah, that's what she said last night. Her only son ran over her on the way to the pet store. She said she wrote him off years ago for being a smart ***** *******.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

JamMorg said:


> I lost my mother almost a year ago. So thanks for that.
> 
> Yea, She got run over by some mindless idiot with no testicles going to the pet store to buy filters to make carbon spray.


Don't start nothing, it won't be nothing.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

slamnationalley said:


> Yeah, that's what she said last night. Her only son ran over her on the way to the pet store. She said she wrote him off years ago for being a smart ***** *******.





slamnationalley said:


> Don't start nothing, it won't be nothing.


What's wrong with you?

The guy already said he lost his mom. That was several days ago and you gotta come back in here and hijack this thread just to make a smart-alek comment. :thumbs_do:

DORK ALERT!!!


----------



## Igofish2 (Aug 9, 2009)

Huaco said:


> but if you filter it, wouldn't you clean all the carbon out of the water? :dontknow:


So when you or your wife or whoever makes coffee in the morning are you drinking pure water. Why waste the time? Just drink out of the hot water tap.
Like the idea or not, it's just an idea try it if you want to it may work.:darkbeer:


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

Igofish2 said:


> So when you or your wife or whoever makes coffee in the morning are you drinking pure water. Why waste the time? Just drink out of the hot water tap.
> Like the idea or not, it's just an idea try it if you want to it may work.:darkbeer:


I use a Peculator coffee maker. Guess i am just 'ol school. It only has a metal basket that "filters" the coffee. 

 Mmm Mmm Good!


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

Slamnation I hope you get banned. For LIFE.


----------



## JeffreySlayR (Mar 1, 2006)

I will chime in here about the "bad breath" question. Use regular household peroxide. Pour a cap full into your mouth and swish it around...spit it out. Not only will it neutralize your breath...it will whiten your teeth:wink:.


----------



## Huaco (Jul 7, 2006)

jace said:


> Slamnation I hope you get banned. For LIFE.


Yep... I agree.
The DORK comes on this thread seeming to start an honest conversation and then just bashes people! :dontknow: Some people...


----------



## Luckybuck1 (Jan 15, 2005)

So will this darken the material on the inside? Reason for my question is I have a reversible suit..fall on one side winter camo on the other. I'd like to try this but not willing to make my snow camo all black.


----------



## sagedog (Dec 12, 2008)

So could a person make a "super" sent blocking spray by mixing this carbon spray with the other DIY scentblocker made with water, baking soda and peroxide?


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

*hmmmm*

sagedog, i was wondering the same thing!... I am no scientist!

however i dont think you want to use peroxide on your clothes... think it would kinda fade them out.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

amishracing said:


> sagedog, i was wondering the same thing!... I am no scientist!
> 
> however i dont think you want to use peroxide on your clothes... think it would kinda fade them out.


You can make your own scent killer spray with distilled water, hydrogen *peroxide*, and green soap. I don't remember the exact quantities. I made a gallon a while back and it seemed to work pretty good. Although it did leave a slight white residue on some surfaces, it did not damage my hunting clothes. I will look for the exact recipe.


----------



## capt ray (Jan 16, 2006)

I found it. I new I left out something, baking soda.


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1037328&highlight=scent+killer+spray


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

*Really?*

well like I said I am no scientist. 
however, i wonder if you used less baking soda and get the same scentless result without the powdery residue? just a thought! :zip:

anyhow, I am going to try the carbon spary idea this week cause i am poor hunter guy that cant spend the money on name brand clothing let alone scent blocker...... crap my blender is broken.. wonder if you can simply smash the carbon pieces? :zip:


----------



## AfterLife (Sep 11, 2007)

Swagg said:


> Hehehehe I love that little test. *Try it with a piece of paper *over the cup and you get the same results. or try it on a coat with a wind block liner in the as well. Same results. :darkbeer:



you definately have to get us a picture

cause from what your saying, making a suit out paper would work.....

so lets see you try it

LOL


----------



## spiralx45 (Oct 28, 2008)

Like some always looking for a cheap way to get what I need. Decided after taking the dog to the pet store and doing some grocery shopping that I would try this. 

I have made the OTHER homemade scent killer stuff and have always used lots of baking soda. So I started by taking out the activated carbon and my distilled water. Put it all in my blender and did as described except I did use a coffee filter when pouring off the top of blender. The filter did nothing but keep the larger chucks out of the gallon jug. It didn't get all black and clogged as if was cleaning the water. When I was done I had a full gallon of black water that looks A LOT like the carbon spray that I have bought in the past. All for about 4 $ and I have lots of carbon left. Very pleased! 

FYI I had a small bottle of the OTHER homemade stuff so since I had carbon left in the bottom of the blender I poured it in and mixed it up... LOL LOTS OF BUBBLES... I don't think you could directly replace baking soda because of the soap in the OTHER homemade stuff and the use of a blender! Mine has been sitting around for about a month so it wasn't uncontrollable. Oh! and it won't go through the coffee filter probably cause of the baking soda... seems to plug up the coffee filter quickly!

Also, I wanted to do a test of both products so I took a brand new WHITE shop towel and spayed one section with the White Homemade and the other section with the Black Homemade. You could barely if at all tell what parts where sprayed with what and I was checking the White Homemade stuff that has a light smell till it dries (smells gone!)


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

*boroowed moms blender!!!!!!lol*

I agree. i used my moms blender as mine was broken as stated before and also used a coffee filter that i rubberbanded to the top of my wifes glass tee jug that hasnt been used in about a year. the only thing is that i put some small holes in the filter with a sewing needle. I ended up using about 1.25 Tbsp of the carbon for the entire gallon of distilled water. I then poured some into one of my empty Scent Away bottles, tried it out on an old green shirt that was in the bottom of my dresser. The shirt is still green and i spryed it down pretty heavy.... I have a pretty bad head cold and cant really tell if it is blocking any smells. I placed it over an open can of cola and tried to smell through it............... I think i just gave myself a headache because of the conjestion. will have my wife try .......:darkbeer:


----------



## ARShooter01 (Aug 10, 2008)

*spray*

I will be heading to the store tomorrow and try this out sounds like it would work great. The comments that slamnation was saying he was just taking up for his self. He was the one that started this thread and the other guy had a smart comment but just mop


----------



## PA.JAY (May 26, 2004)

If you go to a big saltwater fish store they have the carbon already ground up . it goes into a dionizing filter .it's a special filter system that cleans aquariums .


----------



## p47dman (Jan 2, 2009)

First, you all need to be careful playing with carbon. Especially grinding it. Couple years back I went to the ER with what we thought was the start of a heart attack. After a night in the hospital and loads of tests it was found to be carbon in the lungs giving me the pain when I would breathe. I work with the stuff lots and had been grinding parts on the belt sander the day before, without a mask, I know dumb, but had inhaled it. Even the cheap dust masks with the rubber band behind the head would have been better than none.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

PA.JAY said:


> If you go to a big saltwater fish store they have the carbon already ground up . it goes into a dionizing filter .it's a special filter system that cleans aquariums .


if you can remember,how big of a container do they sell? and about how much does it cost? this way would be way better than grinding yourself, imo.


----------



## onecutup (Oct 24, 2008)

Go to EBAY and look up CAVEMANSCOVE he sells the carbon fine ground in 8oz bottles. You can get a pound and a half for 18 dollars shipped.


----------



## mike (Aug 20, 2002)

i got 11oz at petco for $5 in small pellets but boy o boy did it make a hell of a mess in the blender. good thing my wife was not home not to mention the carbon dust cloud that settled all over the kitchen. i just chopped it up without water to get down to powder. it worked OK but the blender is not the same.


----------



## EOB (Apr 23, 2008)

*Use water*

I got mine at Walmart for between $5-6. I put a couple teaspoons in blender with water. Then ground it up. I poured it off into a container using a re-useable coffee filter. It kept the big chuncks out and let the fines throught. Water was nice and black. This morning it started to settle, but not very much. I have yet to spray it or use it do to lack of spray bottle.


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

I made some of this and I got the carbon from wal-mart (9 oz for like $6.00) in the pet supply dpt. Instead of using a blinder I crushed mine with one of those things a pharmacist uses to crush chemicals for meds it got it down to a fine powder. I pored the powder in a coffee filter and strained it with distilled water it worked really well the water was black it looked just like the carbon blast I got last year. The only thing I did different from the rest of you is I added about a oz of unscented shampoo to help break the surface tension of the water and help keep the carbon in suspension Because I noticed the carbon seam to start to settle to the bottom of the jug after a couple of days. I reused the carbon blast bottle and it worked really well. thanks for the great Idea its gonna save me a bunch of money


----------



## Chris/AL (Oct 3, 2009)

happyfish said:


> I made some of this and I got the carbon from wal-mart (9 oz for like $6.00) in the pet supply dpt. Instead of using a blinder I crushed mine with one of those things a pharmacist uses to crush chemicals for meds it got it down to a fine powder. I pored the powder in a coffee filter and strained it with distilled water it worked really well the water was black it looked just like the carbon blast I got last year. The only thing I did different from the rest of you is I added about a oz of unscented shampoo to help break the surface tension of the water and help keep the carbon in suspension Because I noticed the carbon seam to start to settle to the bottom of the jug after a couple of days. I reused the carbon blast bottle and it worked really well. thanks for the great Idea its gonna save me a bunch of money


Mortar and pestle :thumbs_up Should work much better than a blender.


----------



## Terps1 (Jul 31, 2008)

or this is an option, just as cheap and formulated for this type of DIY....

http://www.naturalpredator.com/TRUCarbon.asp

about ~$6


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Chris/AL said:


> Mortar and pestle :thumbs_up Should work much better than a blender.


 Where would you find one of these?


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

Maxtor said:


> Where would you find one of these?


I think my wife picked this one up at a flea market. I just did a quick search on goggle and found a few.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Yup, I managed to find a store in my area that carries them and boy, they're not cheap are they...... $45 here for one



happyfish said:


> I think my wife picked this one up at a flea market. I just did a quick search on goggle and found a few.


----------



## ks_wayward_son (Oct 28, 2009)

Maxtor said:


> well, I gave this a whirl today and must not have grinded it enough because after about 8 squirts from my spray bottle, the sprayer was plugged........lol
> 
> @Huaco - I found the activated carbon at the pet store. It comes in a mesh type bag for the fish tank filters. I only paid about $6 for a huge bag of carbon.


Maxtor, how much of this stuff do you use in ratio to the water? Would you say 1 maybe 2 tablespoons per gallon of distilled water?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

I used 1 tablespoon but I would really like to try the mortar and pestle idea because the blender just didn't get it fine enough for me


----------



## happyfish (Aug 19, 2008)

Maxtor have you looked on eBay I found some on there that were cheep. I used 2 tbs and made a 1/2 gal.After I filled the 1/2 gal there was still about 1 tbs of carbon left in the coffee filter. I have treated all my camo, boots and packs and the sprayer never stopped up once. The mortar and pestle got the carbon down to a real fine powder.


----------



## onecutup (Oct 24, 2008)

Why fool around and make a mess! buy it already ground and save yourself the hassle. I got mine off ebay and it's ground like baby powder. put it in the spray bottle with water and your done! Don't need to filter it because you don't have to. plus no waste. If you can buy it at wallmart cheaper but throw half of it away your'e not really saving anything!


----------



## pierce (Jan 16, 2006)

*grinder*

What about one of those coffee bean/spice grinders. I going to get on and try it. But for 12 bucks the natural predator seems like the way to go. If you grind by hand, some of the carbon dust ends up, up your nose. I will try the carbon I have ground up and if it doesn't work I think I will go with the natural preditor. I bought the carbon I have from Petco for 2.49.

Benny


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

*Spray Bottle*

What kind of spray bottle are you guys using? I have tried several and they always get clogged from the fine sentiment in the liquid. Tonight's attempt made it through my pants and 1/2 of my jacket. In frustration, I pulled out a bowl and paint brush and went back to work. Brushing it on went fine, but it's definitely wetter than the spray bottle approach.


----------



## onecutup (Oct 24, 2008)

You may have put too much carbon in. I'm using the old carbon blast bottle from last year.


----------



## emerson (Sep 20, 2009)

slamnationalley said:


> I'm downright religious when it comes to scent control and for those who think the scentblocker products are just a gimick, then give this a try and see for yourself.
> 
> Those who use Scentlok or Scentblocker products and know how well they work, but the downfall is that over time and washes, the carbon in them dissipates. I've used the Carbon spray and it does work but it's over priced (in my opinion). If you want to make your own, get 1-gallon distilled water and activated carbon from the pet store (what's used in the water filters). Use a blender and add the water and the carbon (doesn't take much carbon). Blend the two for as long as it takes. I'll do mine in steps. Put in the carbon and approx. 6-8 ounces of water then blend. Pour off the water with the carbon fines into a gallon jug, then repeat. Over time you'll notice the carbon pile eventually gets ground down into a suspention. I went to the local hardware store and bought some spray bottles and I'll turn my garments (even the non-scentlok garments, i.e. pants, base layers, etc.) inside out and spray them down with the carbon spray and let dry.
> 
> ...


thanks.going to try it out


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

well i had to try it ,i took one teaspoon of carbon and cruched it to powder and put it into blender with water for about 2min then poured it threw a filter in to a bottle and works great and the spray bottle does not clog up and it is even darker than the carbon blast.
15 min = one gallon of spray for less than $1


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

I wonder if you could put the carbon into a coffee bean grinder, then add it to the gal of distilled water? Sounds like it might be easier to me. What yall think?


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

rutman said:


> I wonder if you could put the carbon into a coffee bean grinder, then add it to the gal of distilled water? Sounds like it might be easier to me. What yall think?




Does the coffee bean grinder take it down to a powder, or just grinds it like a normal blender?


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

pierce said:


> What about one of those coffee bean/spice grinders. I going to get on and try it. But for 12 bucks the natural predator seems like the way to go. If you grind by hand, some of the carbon dust ends up, up your nose. I will try the carbon I have ground up and if it doesn't work I think I will go with the natural preditor. I bought the carbon I have from Petco for 2.49.
> 
> Benny


Sorry bout that Benny, I missed you post before I posted.


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

I would think that the longer you grind the carbon, the finer it would become. I'm going to try it tonight and let you know how it turns out.


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

Well I tried the bean grinder method on the carbon last night. I set the grinder on the "fine" setting and it did good. The carbon was ground down to a fine powder. I added it along with a tsp of the green liquid soap to the gallon of distilled water and mixed it up. Man this stuff is black! I put it in a cheap spray bottle and after 3 sprays it was clogged up. Somebody else talked about using a pump sprayer, that's probably going to be the way to go. I believe that the carbon was grinded as fine with the coffee bean grinder as one could get it any other method.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Think you should have strained it through a coffee filter while pouring it into your spray bottle. That seems to be the trick to keeping the sparyer from clogging


----------



## rutman (Sep 14, 2009)

Maxtor, I'll try pouring the gal of black water through a coffee filter. I beleve this stuff will work if I can get it to spray.


----------



## ccwaterdogs (May 16, 2009)

*carbon*

As ive tried every trick in the book as to never buy another carbon suit and not be detected............. ive found out that there are different grades of carbon and one is not as good as the next. Now i dont get alotta time to hunt so getting the right stuff really matter the first time, now that being said ive tried the aquarium stuff and it worked good just too much screwing around preping it and all. THEN i did find that trucarbon at a show and thought "hey its already ground up n i aint gotta do it!" then i realized that carbon was different for certain. I could put less on and it "lasted" longer than i thought. Now i dont get paid for saying that, i just know it works better than anything ive used before..............2 yrs of using that product and NEVER winded once even on the ground says thats good enough for me! i do the whole mouth sanitizing thing also.............just my 2 cents


----------



## Anakedman (Jan 18, 2009)

Waterdogs how do you mix your carbon into your clothes.


----------



## Maxtor (Jan 7, 2007)

Anakedman said:


> Waterdogs how do you mix your carbon into your clothes.


 He's talking about TRUCarbon from Natural Predator Products. That stuff could just be the same as the Carbon you buy at the pet store, except it's already ground into a powder. I'm betting you could grind down the pet store carbon to a powder, mix 2 -4 tablespoons of it with enough distilled water to soak your clothes in and get the same effect as the TRUCarbon.


----------



## pierce (Jan 16, 2006)

*Carbon*

Ok i have been thinking about this, again. I going to grind the carbon in a coffee bean grinder. Get it as fine as possible. Put the grinds in a coffee filter, buddle the top of the filter and tie it off. Drop the filter in the container with distiller water and let sit like a tea bag. After the water turns black pull the filter out hang to dry, so I can use the carbon that was to big. Then add soap for water tension. Does anybody see any problems with this preperation.

Benny


----------



## ccwaterdogs (May 16, 2009)

i actually do that dip process they recommend and to my suprise i could BARELY notice the darkening. then all the xtra i throw in a 1 gallon sprayer from wherever n shake it up before i spray myself down good prior to entering the woods. Carbon is messy as it is so i choose not to make it more messy by grinding it up at home. If you really look into it, as i did they are different grades of carbon and pet store carbon is closer to the bottom. Now i have used it but i think this other stuff is better, im just sayin.........


----------



## The_Bonecrusher (May 7, 2009)

> pierce Carbon
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> Ok i have been thinking about this, again. I going to grind the carbon in a coffee bean grinder. Get it as fine as possible. Put the grinds in a coffee filter, buddle the top of the filter and tie it off. Drop the filter in the container with distiller water and let sit like a tea bag. After the water turns black pull the filter out hang to dry, so I can use the carbon that was to big. Then add soap for water tension. Does anybody see any problems with this preperation.
> ...


sounds ok /let us know how it goes


----------



## marcelog (Oct 10, 2009)

Just a little suggestion from someone who has dealt with carbon in saltwater coral tanks. 

Almost every box/bag of carbon advises rinsing the carbon before using it in your tank or filter. The reason is there is quite a bit of carbon dust that gets created by the grinding of the carbon during packaging and shipping. 

I would spend a good 4-5 minutes rinsing carbon to remove all the dust that is irritating to fish and corals. 

You guys may just want to try taking a bit of the carbon, putting it in a fine strainer, and catching the carbon dusted water. It might save a bit of time and mess.


----------



## Newman (Jan 5, 2007)

Has anyone tried to just "dip" your clothing in the solution, wring out, stick it on the clothes line or dryer, and be good to go? How long will it last once it is on your clothes?


----------



## buglelkwyo (Dec 11, 2007)

Here's a link to buy powdered carbon. You can get carbon already ground at the drug store also.

http://www.myworldhut.com/products/Charcoal,-Activated-100%-Pure-Powder-Bulk.html


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

Neat info.
Thanks guys, I'll have to try this out.


----------



## Zappem (Feb 11, 2006)

I bet this will work well for making a Carbon bag for storing your clothes.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

I have enjoyed all the added comments to my post (with the exception of some from the peanut squad). I didn't know that you could purchase the carbon dust and have purchased some recently. My wife wasn't impressed with me using the blender, imagine that! Does anyone know if peroxide added to the distilled water/carbon solution would work as the bonding agent as it is used in the homemade scentkiller recipe? Does anyone know why the peroxide is part of the scentkiller recipe?

Peace!


----------



## pierce (Jan 16, 2006)

*cabon*

I think i found a source for high grade carbon. I had to go to Chemical warfare class and as i was sitting there thinking about other things. There it was the filter on our gas mask. I don't know if it is dust or chips but I intend to find out. I figuer if it's good enough to filter blister agent then it must be good enough to filter my B.O.

Benny


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

bump


----------



## Cajun83 (Sep 30, 2009)

Why are you guys using a blender to change the size of a carbon particle. 

You need a mortar and pestle and a N0. 200 (0.075mm) Sieve. 


Grind the carbon and dump it in the sieve. Dry sieve it into a bowl and then take the material that is still in the sieve and put it back through the mortar and pestle. Repeat until nothing is left on the sieve. Now, dump your ground up carbon into the blender with water and blend. 

It will blend much easier and more quickly. It will also give you a better and more uniform suspension as minus 200 material is extremely fine.


----------



## 1955 (Sep 22, 2009)

JeffreySlayR said:


> I will chime in here about the "bad breath" question. Use regular household peroxide. Pour a cap full into your mouth and swish it around...spit it out. Not only will it neutralize your breath...it will whiten your teeth:wink:.


I use hydrogen peroxide every time I brush my teeth anyway. I didn't start using it for hunting, but for the stupid cold sores that I sometimes get. Now, I almost never get them anymore...so you'll have that going for you also.


----------



## Timtiminy (Dec 27, 2009)

dont know if anyone had this idea but i was thinking that you can pulverize the carbon with a coffee grinder, those things will turn the carbon to dust where there is no big chunks, ive used it to make powdered sugar when I didnt have any haha. Then just add the carbon (dust) to the distilled water. make sure you either use a new coffee grinder or really wash out one you use regularly so the carbon doesnt get a coffee smell haha, just my 2 cents


----------



## switchback454 (Jan 9, 2010)

*filtering idea*

a coffee filter is to fine and traps to much carbon but a paint filter for auto paint works perfert . i tried it out works great had 4 does and a buck within 5 yards with the wind blowing to them great idea:thumbs_up


----------



## switchback454 (Jan 9, 2010)

Timtiminy said:


> dont know if anyone had this idea but i was thinking that you can pulverize the carbon with a coffee grinder, those things will turn the carbon to dust where there is no big chunks, ive used it to make powdered sugar when I didnt have any haha. Then just add the carbon (dust) to the distilled water. make sure you either use a new coffee grinder or really wash out one you use regularly so the carbon doesnt get a coffee smell haha, just my 2 cents


maybe we all should put coffee in our feeders so the deer will be back every morning lol !


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

im gonna try it


----------



## Gundog (Jul 15, 2007)

*Carbon Washing Hunting clothes*

Why not add some carbon powder in the rinse cycle when wahing your hunting clothes.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

ttt


----------



## BoCoMo (Sep 28, 2008)

U guys have my interest. I think ill try and make a batch before season.
Couple questions for ya. How does the carbon come packaged at the store? How do u store ur carbon from year to year?


----------



## Bran8484 (Aug 31, 2010)

pfl


----------



## jakes10mm (Feb 29, 2004)

BoCoMo said:


> U guys have my interest. I think ill try and make a batch before season.
> Couple questions for ya. How does the carbon come packaged at the store? How do u store ur carbon from year to year?


Hit WalMart's pet section and grab a bulk container of activated charcoal. It should be in the fish supplies area. Think I paid $7-8 for a container that'll last me several hunting seasons.


----------



## rxgac (Aug 24, 2010)

couple suggestions and thoughts on this. if you use a mortar and pestle, get the ones that are ceramic/clay. they will grind better than the glass versions. once ground to a consistency that you find acceptable, add a few drops of water at a time and mix. you should get a paste that eventually goes to a slurry. should also be somewhat "dustless" and end up with a better suspended product as you are "wetting" each granule before adding to the larger volume.
as i'm reading this, i'm wondering how using rubbing alcohol or everclear would work. certainly would dry much faster than water, but i'm not sure how wet the clothes get during the application.


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

I have been doing this for three years now and it works great. I actually put the solution in a tub and dip all of my clothes in it to saturate them. Then line dry them. That way you have a good protection and you don't have to worry about the stupid sprayer clogging. And they will!! I have tried 10 different kinds. Now you can just use your normal homebrew scent sprays on the way to the stand.


----------



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

For those that what this benefit but don't want to use the wifes blender, I have True Carbon made just to add water! You can also use this stuff to scent block your skin. This stuff is like talcum powder, but black. It will wash off your skin with just soap and water. Even comes in a container like talcom powder, to wipe on your skin, or mix with water, and put in a sprayer. And yes it does work!!


----------



## deerless (Jan 16, 2010)

Just a thought on how to grind up the carbon. Maybe put it in a couple of ziplock bags and roll over it with the wifes rolling pin she uses for dough? may have to bust it up a little with a block of wood or something but it should work.


----------



## Hoghound (Jul 30, 2008)

Y'all spend to much time money and effort for me. The way I've done it for the past 36 years is warm the tractor up in the barn with the doors closed in the clothes I'm going to hunt in while in the diesel exhaust open the door and drive the tractor close to the stand. While walking to the stand I make sure I walk thru a fresh cow pile or two. As for the breath, a good pinch of snuff works. I have literally spit on hogs right under my stand to get them to move a little way from me so that when I draw my bow the arrow won't fall off the rest.:cow


----------



## ffhunter (Oct 2, 2008)

I tried this the other day. Everything went well except I kept clogging up all my spray bottles. I guess I didnt blend it enough. I went to Lowe's and bought a small hand pump sprayer. You can find them in the lawn and garden area by the bigger pump sprayers. That thing works great! It sprays out alot more alot faster and your hand doesnt start cramping up. It cost me about $8.


----------



## gomer1730 (Jul 8, 2010)

ok i am a paramedic and have access to expired activated charcoal, thats what we give overdoses to absorb the drugs, its already in a suspension, is that the same thing? i think it is but i aint sure. might have to try it.


----------



## gomer1730 (Jul 8, 2010)

never mind i studied it online it is the same thing, so grinding for me, the little lady gona be pissed when i use her smoothie maker to blend it though lol


----------



## azarrowflinger (Aug 8, 2005)

I've got a question. Maybe I'm just not reading this right. So one and a half table spoons is all you need for a gallon right? I ran it through the blender and the first batch came out a darker blueish black, after that all the stuff came out nearly clear.


----------



## archerykid13 (Aug 11, 2009)

JamMorg said:


> I lost my mother almost a year ago. So thanks for that.
> 
> Yea, She got run over by some mindless idiot with no testicles going to the pet store to buy filters to make carbon spray.


I almost peed my pants when I read this.


----------



## Peeping Tom (Aug 9, 2010)

Can you grind the carbon in something else then just run it through the coffee maker?


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

I'm gonna try this for sure....

The other thing I was planning to do this year was use a bee-smoker to smoke all my clothing as a cover scent. Idea being you won't get rid of all the odor, so just cover it with something stronger...

Don't know if smoking the clothes would work well with the carbon dip though..... the intense smoke may use up all the carbon's scent absorption capabilities....

thoughts on this??? Worth doing? Or just stick with one or the other....?


----------



## gmark (Jun 15, 2010)

I ran across this site yesterday. Check it out. Should have anything and everything you might need or want for making your own stuff. Heck, there's even underwear with "fart pads" that are activated carbon/charcoal. Good info even if you don't buy. (I'm NOT affiliated with them in any way. Just looking for DIY projects also) The links on the left that most here on this thread would be interested in are:
Charcoal - Bulk
Charcoal - Odors
They sell fine mesh. No need for messing up wife's/mom's blender. 

http://www.buyactivatedcharcoal.com


----------



## Struttinhoyt88 (Jul 3, 2008)

I may be totally in the wrong ball park but for experiment sake, why doesn't someone use some of the carbon from cutting arrows....


----------



## crazycharger (Sep 14, 2010)

how long after mixing up some the carbon/water mix does it last. is this a make it as needed thing or can i make some and store it in a sealed container for later use


----------



## markvan (Aug 3, 2008)

You could store it for as long as you needed...


----------



## howchrh (Feb 19, 2009)

It has to be activated carbon.


----------



## v3n0m (Jul 23, 2010)

Huaco said:


> Hmmm. You make a very good point here. I may be "turning a leaf" with the carbon thing. I am just NOT going to go spend 100 bucks on a jacket and another 100 on a pair of pants!
> 
> Do you mind sharing the link to where you buy your carbon in bulk?


Try big als online, keeping central and south american cichlids is another one of my hobbies. I cant believe I didnt think of using the activated carbon to cover my scent. I buy alot of my fish supplies from them and Im sure you could find a deal on activated carbon in bulk. But im sure a nice size container of activated carbon from, lets say walmart, would probably last you all season....AWESOME thread slamnation.


----------



## swbentrod (Mar 24, 2010)

gonna make some homemade carbon spray soon, I got a 50# sack of activated carbon . I will also sell quart bags of it for $5 if anyone is interested.
[email protected]


----------



## mattheww1377 (Apr 8, 2010)

ok i am totally new to the whole carbon thing.. but if the carbon leaches out in fish tanks, and coffee filters only strain it, it activates better when above 350 degrees....why not just put it in a coffee pot and use the water that comes out... it would be hot and would leach more carbon in the water i would think from what i have read.... just wonderin if this would work...


----------



## shott8283 (Sep 20, 2007)

mattheww1377 said:


> ok i am totally new to the whole carbon thing.. but if the carbon leaches out in fish tanks, and coffee filters only strain it, it activates better when above 350 degrees....why not just put it in a coffee pot and use the water that comes out... it would be hot and would leach more carbon in the water i would think from what i have read.... just wonderin if this would work...


i like your idea. and you can get a cheap new coffee pot at wally world for like 12 bux


----------



## caribsteve (Feb 19, 2010)

I'm hearing alot about all carbons not being created equaly. whats the difference between Activated Charcoal and Activated carbon... one and the same?? 

if they not created equally which would be better and where would you get some? Its easy to an Opinion without a Solution..

Or is it just better to get cloudy from the carbon from the PET store???


----------



## ILBowHuntFreak (Mar 12, 2008)

Bump


----------



## phantom1 (Dec 14, 2004)

I use a product called Tru Carbon from Lancaster Archery with good results. 2 tablespoons with 1 gallon of distilled water. I use a 2 gallon sprayer and spray my clean dry cloths down, let them dry and then into sealed tubs. I spray everything else I hunt with too and wear ScentLok jacket, pants, headcover, and gloves. I'm a little ocd, but I kill deer....


----------



## shawns1ton (Dec 5, 2011)

if you want to "strain" it, try using cheese clothe also. just my 2 cents.


----------



## codykrr (Feb 6, 2011)

Just a little info..

Carbon works by its Millions of pores collecting actually catching more less, scent molecules that happen to flow past or by it. it does not attrack scent molecules. 

Second, by grinding the carbon into such tiny pieces your are essentially reducing is effectiveness. By limiting the number of pours each piece of carbon has avalible. 

Carbon clothes might work well for a while, but are indeed a gimick. it says you can reactivate carbon in a dryer. when in actuality carbon has to be super heated upwards of 4000F to "burn out" what it has caught. That being said, if you feel it works, by all means go for it. 

I did a write up a while back on a DIY storage bin. I recommended using carbon stuffed into panty hose, to catch the odors. 

If you want to talk to people who REALLY know the properties, and uses of carbon, go to a fish aquarium forum. People who has thousands invested in fish know there chit!


----------



## Skunkworkx (Apr 2, 2011)

I have trouble with all this "scent control".

You can wash with the scent soap, and wear the carbon stuff, chew the special gum, ect, ect....BUT you still drive your vehicle to the spot right ?
seats and the rest of the interior needs done, gas/exhaust fumes need addressed....or do you change in the parking lot or on road side ????


----------



## auburn (Mar 2, 2009)

yes,change on the roadside.do it every year and when hunters drive by they all shake their heads as if i was stupid or something.but when they drive out to get lunch they see me with my deer on the back of the truck getting out of my clothes smileing and giveing them a big wave. I have been switching to silver lined clothes a little at a time when I can afford it.Ya'll can clean ya carbon based clothes with atsco sport wash it'll get the stink out and be good to go no hi-dryer temps needed.


----------



## Duncanwelding (Jul 19, 2014)

Let's get this alive again. Anyone still use this? Results?


----------



## Donald1800 (Jul 28, 2014)

Not to hijack the thread, but a reminder of two other DIY techniques for Oder control - the previously mentioned bi-carbonate of soda used dry under the arm pits, crotch and feet/inside of shoes, and home-made colloidal silver properly made with distilled water sprayed inside and outside of all clothing and shoes, arm pits, crotch and feet. My procedure is to apply the colloidal silver to body, clothes and shoes, allowing to thoroughly dry before applying the bi-carb. to the body and shoes. This combo of home-made/DIY products have worked for me for many years, *and does not require a 350* bake for re-activation or replacement of clothing*. JMO.


----------



## Tiggerv (Feb 11, 2013)

slamnationalley said:


> I'm downright religious when it comes to scent control and for those who think the scentblocker products are just a gimick, then give this a try and see for yourself.
> 
> Those who use Scentlok or Scentblocker products and know how well they work, but the downfall is that over time and washes, the carbon in them dissipates. I've used the Carbon spray and it does work but it's over priced (in my opinion). If you want to make your own, get 1-gallon distilled water and activated carbon from the pet store (what's used in the water filters). Use a blender and add the water and the carbon (doesn't take much carbon). Blend the two for as long as it takes. I'll do mine in steps. Put in the carbon and approx. 6-8 ounces of water then blend. Pour off the water with the carbon fines into a gallon jug, then repeat. Over time you'll notice the carbon pile eventually gets ground down into a suspention. I went to the local hardware store and bought some spray bottles and I'll turn my garments (even the non-scentlok garments, i.e. pants, base layers, etc.) inside out and spray them down with the carbon spray and let dry.
> 
> ...


What would happen if you just used tap water?


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Tap water has too many impurities as well as chlorine and fluoride, in some locations.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

Skunkworkx said:


> I have trouble with all this "scent control".
> 
> You can wash with the scent soap, and wear the carbon stuff, chew the special gum, ect, ect....BUT you still drive your vehicle to the spot right ?
> seats and the rest of the interior needs done, gas/exhaust fumes need addressed....or do you change in the parking lot or on road side ????


yes, hunting clothes in plastic bags, inside rubbermaid totes. boots in a bag. change in the field. i laugh at the people sitting over breakfast or pumping gas in their camo. to each their own, but i cant tell you the last time i heard a deer blow.


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

thats what i get for staying up all night, quoted a post from 2012. need to sleep now


----------



## Killemquietly (Dec 3, 2006)

One of the most cost effective, useful DIY threads I've seen yet, any cool stories about the big one standing 10 feet downwind yet? LET'S HEAR EM....


----------



## arrowman2317 (Mar 17, 2008)

Just a Thank You to Slamnationalley for starting this thread, and here we are 6 years later...and to several others chiming in....Missed the elk season this year but the Deer Season is almost here, can't wait !!!:bump:


----------



## buffalochip (Mar 6, 2007)

OK, so I bit and went to wally world and picked up some activated carbon. Did not want to use the blender as carbon cuts and will certainly not doing anything positive to the blender. I found an old soup can that I used, poured a few ounces of carbon in and started crushing with a socket mounted backwards on an extension. At first I was creating dust so I added some water and that took care of dust. Socket picked up a lot of carbon so I eventually switched to a long bolt and just used the head as a crusher. I had picked up paint screens to filter it through and a cheap spray bottle. I did not filter it good enough the first time and it clogged the sprayer. Sprayer broke shortly after by me trying to force it. Tried it in a one gallon garden sprayer and it worked a little better but still clogged. Dumped it out through another filter and made sure I did a better job this time of not letting any bigger chunks through. Cleaned out the sprayer and it seems to work well now. I'm going with the lay the clothes out and saturate, dry and invert, repeat pattern. I believe it shall work well. It was a little messy doing this but nothing that cant be cleaned up. Thanks for the ideas and suggestions. Good luck hunting


----------



## ggrue (Jan 20, 2015)

While we on the topic of scent control. I got a new set of rubber boots. How do you guys make them not smell of rubber?


----------



## jim p (Oct 29, 2003)

I have tried the crushed carbon before with no luck. I think that the easiest way to get activated charcol is to use smoke.


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

I leave new stuff outside out of the rain for a couple of weeks, boots, nets, rain gear etc...
Haven't made a carbon smoothie yet, doubt I will. 
Do use Doc Schols carbon shoe inserts to "reduce foot odor"
Have sprayed my feet with anti perspiration on hot days too.
Leaf suit and staying still help my scent control work.


----------



## slamnationalley (Jul 5, 2007)

Here's an update my DIY carbon Spray that I've also been doing over the last 5 years. After writing the initial post, I was turned onto the Natural Predator site that sells, or sold TRUCarbon activated carbon powder. They are no longer in business but further research has shown many suppliers for activated carbon powder. Anyway, I Carbonize all of my clothes with this powder. My process is as follows:

1. First I wash all my gear with unscented detergent and hang out to dry.
2. Use a large plastic tub and fill with water then add the TRUCarbon powder, approx. 2 table spoons, for approx. 5-gallons. Turns the water black. 
3. Take my dry clothes and submerge into the tub and wring out as much water as I can and rehang to air dry. Because the clothing is dry it will pull the carbon into the fibers. 
4. Take the remaining "Carbon Water" and put into a 1-gallon spray container and add as I need it throughout the season.

I do this once a year to my clothes. I usually don't rewash my clothes until the next season as I have enough to last. I do, however, rewash if my garments if they become soiled and I just mix up another smaller batch of the above and repeat the steps. 

When I come in from hunting, I remove my garments and spray them down with scent killer, I use the homebrew stuff, then throw into the dryer. I have a dryer at my hunting cabin that's solely for my gear.

I also, make my own cover scent by boiling down some cedar "leaves", for lack of better terms, and put into spray bottle which I can spray on my clothes before throwing into the dryer. 

I bought 3 bottles of TRUCarbon on a closeout a few years ago and I still have 2 bottles left. A little bit of dust goes a long way so don't overdo it or you'll come out looking like little black *****.

The concept is the same as getting muddy water on a cotton shirt. It instantly stains it because it pulls the micro particles of soil into the fibers. Same thing with the carbon. Most of the carbon will wash out but it all won't fall out while you're wearing them.

Good luck.


----------



## gjs4 (Jan 10, 2006)

So is the best way to make the spray just carbon into distilled water, agitate then pour through a filter into a sprayer?


----------



## ATG (Sep 21, 2015)

slamnationalley said:


> Here's an update my DIY carbon Spray that I've also been doing over the last 5 years. After writing the initial post, I was turned onto the Natural Predator site that sells, or sold TRUCarbon activated carbon powder. They are no longer in business but further research has shown many suppliers for activated carbon powder. Anyway, I Carbonize all of my clothes with this powder. My process is as follows:
> 
> 1. First I wash all my gear with unscented detergent and hang out to dry.
> 2. Use a large plastic tub and fill with water then add the TRUCarbon powder, approx. 2 table spoons, for approx. 5-gallons. Turns the water black.
> ...


You might also want to check out "Carbon Synergy," another carbon powder that I use for roughly the same process, I call the 'carbon dip.' Personally I have not had luck with making my own spray, but I will try that it with distilled water now and see where I get. CS also has silver in it to absorb bacteria as well. Sells for ~$10 a bottle.


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

I purchased carbon synergy a few days ago,just waiting for it to arrive. Any new users from last year care to share their findings?


----------



## Bartfriend (Aug 12, 2016)

Two pounds of carbon powder for $20. That is way easier than dealing with a pissed off wife!


Activated Carbon (Hardwood), HUGE 2 LB Bag, Charcoal Powder, Food-Grade, Amazing Body Detox, Teeth Whitener, Potent Skin and Digestive Cleanser, Impurity Filter, Odor Eliminator, IMPROVE Overall Health https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LT296A8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_z54VxbXPE0KZS



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ngurb (Sep 3, 2004)

Bartfriend said:


> Two pounds of carbon powder for $20. That is way easier than dealing with a pissed off wife!
> 
> 
> Activated Carbon (Hardwood), HUGE 2 LB Bag, Charcoal Powder, Food-Grade, Amazing Body Detox, Teeth Whitener, Potent Skin and Digestive Cleanser, Impurity Filter, Odor Eliminator, IMPROVE Overall Health https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00LT296A8/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_z54VxbXPE0KZS
> ...


2 pounds is about 20 years worth. im still using the small tru carbon bottle i got 10 years ago.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Save yourself some time, one bottle makes five gallons

http://www.carbonsynergy.net/index.php?page=modules/pages/index&id=6


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Siouxme said:


> I purchased carbon synergy a few days ago,just waiting for it to arrive. Any new users from last year care to share their findings?


A typical spray bottle you buy in a store will definitely clog. You need something with a bigger tip like a pump or just dip it. Alternatively, put some in a sock and just powder yourself.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Also for the you cant recondition carbon in a dryer folks, in my boredom last fall i searched this out. 

Many of us have ozone machines these days. Water treatment facilities "wash" the carbon with ozone. This breaks the bond, you would then be looking at carbon with white stuff on it up under a microscope. At that point you just wash and dry as normal and you can restore carbon. I dont own carbon clothes, but I do believe if you pretreat it with a heavy dose of carbon you can give it one hell of a recharge.


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

I've not jumped into the ozone world yet. I need to study it more. Thanks for the tip. I plan on soaking with it sprayed on the inside of my clothes and reactivating every 5-6 hunts. With a wash at 10. The carbon does not wash out?


----------



## tommypress (Aug 24, 2016)

The only thing that appeals to me in this thread is the dp of slamnationalley.


----------



## jlh42581 (Oct 21, 2009)

Siouxme said:


> I've not jumped into the ozone world yet. I need to study it more. Thanks for the tip. I plan on soaking with it sprayed on the inside of my clothes and reactivating every 5-6 hunts. With a wash at 10. The carbon does not wash out?


It will wash out if you're dipping yourself. It doesn't wash out of carbon clothes.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Siouxme (Aug 26, 2013)

Thanks man!


----------



## letemgrow (Dec 18, 2004)

I've been trying something else before putting on my wool base layers and the initial results were impressive to me. Had a 5+ year old buck last fall try to smell me from downwind while I was on the ground at 40 yards and could not. Maybe the thermals just were not getting to him or something, but it also worked on two other occasions with swirling winds last fall on other deer. This was all on public land so I'll report back after using the system again this fall and see if the results are the same.


----------



## RLZ (Aug 30, 2016)

well.... might just try this. have to do a test run first...


----------



## mag25x (Dec 9, 2013)

tagging myself for reference


----------

